

OEmbed is a format for allowing an embedded representation of a video or picture URL o - bdfh42
http://oembed.com/

======
Jasber
Very cool. I heard Leah talking about this on Scoble's Qik stream at Google
App Engine launch.

I think it would be cool to return a movie source parameter. This would be
nearly identical to the way images worked.

The reason for this is you could then manage/edit the video file from a 3rd
party application without having to parse the embed code.

